# Some Pics of my Babys



## tiffrobbins (Sep 5, 2008)

Just a few pics of some of my kids

My Girl IronyMy Girl Lydia

My Bubs Tiberius and Tesla


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

pics are HUGE - I can't even see what's in them.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Holy asdsadjghjhgkjfdg...
PLEASE resize those WAY down lol...


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree. waaaay too big.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

ARGH!! GIANT RATS!!! :lol: 

Yeah resize them please, so we can look at them


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

HOLY CRAP those are freaking freezing up my comp. O_O


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

As per the forums rules, the pictures have been removed as they are causing members problems.

Please resize them to somewhere under 600x600 pixels using a program like Paint, Photoshop, or GIMP, or with an online hosting site like Photobucket and re-post them.


----------



## tiffrobbins (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry about that, most forums I uses do it automatically. I'll work with them. Thanks for the patience everyone.


----------



## tiffrobbins (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopefully, these are small enough!

My Girl Irony









My Girl Lydia









My Bubs Tiberius and Tesla


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, your ratties are SOOOO beautiful!!!
Lydia's stripe is so pretty - i've never seen a rattie with such a pretty striping before.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

They are all beautiful! I have a soft spot for little brown-nosers! And Lydia's stripe is very cute.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh yeah Lydia is definitely pretty! As are the others  Thanks for resizing!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful babies, Himi's if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my, your rats are very beautiful indeed!
They look like complete lovebugs too. :]


----------

